# Was passt zur Verzauberungskunst?



## Summit (23. Juli 2007)

Hey hey,

bin doch noch recht neu in der WOW-Welt und bin mir einfach unsicher, welchen 2. Beruf ich wählen soll. 1. ist wieder der Threat schon aussagt Verzauberungskünstler. Was sollte ich am besten als 2. Beruf wählen? Hab dazu noch nirgens ne Antwort gefunden, falls ich diese übersehen habe - sorry. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Summit


----------



## Premutos (23. Juli 2007)

Summit schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> 
> bin doch noch recht neu in der WOW-Welt und bin mir einfach unsicher, welchen 2. Beruf ich wählen soll. 1. ist wieder der Threat schon aussagt Verzauberungskünstler. Was sollte ich am besten als 2. Beruf wählen? Hab dazu noch nirgens ne Antwort gefunden, falls ich diese übersehen habe - sorry. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
> 
> ...


Kommt ganz drauf an, was du für Rüstungen trägst... wenn du Stoffie bist, lohnt sich wohl Schneiderei am meisten... ansonsten k.a. irgendwelche Berufe, mit denen du dir eigene Rüstungen basteln kannst und diese dann halt auch verzaubern kannst... aber Schneidern ist der einzige Rüstungsherstellungsberuf, bei dem du nicht bzw nicht großartig auf andere Fähigkeiten angewiesen bist... als Kürschner brauchst du z.B. Leder und wirst deswegen am besten auch Lederer, damit du nicht auf andere angewiesen bist... 
Aber lass dir eins gesagt sein: Verzaubern geht ins Geld^^


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (23. Juli 2007)

Summit schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> 
> bin doch noch recht neu in der WOW-Welt und bin mir einfach unsicher, welchen 2. Beruf ich wählen soll. 1. ist wieder der Threat schon aussagt Verzauberungskünstler. Was sollte ich am besten als 2. Beruf wählen? Hab dazu noch nirgens ne Antwort gefunden, falls ich diese übersehen habe - sorry. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
> 
> ...



Poste doch mal Deine Klasse, dann bekommst Du auch spezifische Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scrapid (23. Juli 2007)

Summit schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> 
> bin doch noch recht neu in der WOW-Welt und bin mir einfach unsicher, welchen 2. Beruf ich wählen soll. 1. ist wieder der Threat schon aussagt Verzauberungskünstler. Was sollte ich am besten als 2. Beruf wählen? Hab dazu noch nirgens ne Antwort gefunden, falls ich diese übersehen habe - sorry. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
> 
> ...




also du kanst Schneiderei,Kräuterkunde oder Kürschnern oder Bergbau machen
oder irgendwas^^


----------



## Summit (23. Juli 2007)

JohnDoe_JohnDoe schrieb:


> Poste doch mal Deine Klasse, dann bekommst Du auch spezifische Antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juli 2007)

Also passt sicherlich Schmied gut zu einem Paladin. Allerdings bringt das nur was, wenn du auch Bergbau hast, da du viele Mats dafür brauchst. 
Also wenn, dann am besten Schneider, wo du auch eigene gebastelte Sachen entzaubern kannst, oder am besten gleich einen Sammelberuf die Bergbau, Kürschner, Kräuterkunde.
Mit Verzauberkunst hast du als Platteträger nicht wirklich andere Alternativen.


----------



## schlimi (24. Juli 2007)

also wenn das dein erster char ist wie du sagst kann ich dir nur von schmiedeksunst als zweitberuf abraten weil du keinen main hast der dir mal kurz gold für mats rüberschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum schmieden brauchts viele mats.
ich habe mit meinem pala bergbau gewählt weil man damit gut geld machen kann.
kürschnern oder kräuterkunde bringt auch geld ein aber ich finde bergbau immernoch ab ertragreichsten ;P
was du auch machen könntest wäre schneiderum dir heiler roben zu machen. in nstanzen wirst du als pala sowieso meißtens heilen müssen.  allerdings ist das dann auf lvl 70 nicht mehr sooooo praktisch weil du dann auch gute heiler platten rüstungen bekommen kannst
ich würde auf jedenfall einen sammelberuf empfelen der gold einbringt. wenn das dein erster char ist würd ich auch mal drüber nachdenken 2 sammelberufe zu nehemn dann kommst du schnell an geld. allerdinngs sollte ein sammelberuf dann kürschner sein damit du nich dauernd die minimap anzeigen switchen musst ;P


----------



## Summit (24. Juli 2007)

schlimi schrieb:


> also wenn das dein erster char ist wie du sagst kann ich dir nur von schmiedeksunst als zweitberuf abraten weil du keinen main hast der dir mal kurz gold für mats rüberschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die netten Antworten. Ich werde dann mal überlegen ob Bergbau oder Schneider, das hilft mir enorm weiter. DAAAAANKEEEE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kil Simi (24. Juli 2007)

Premutos schrieb:


> Aber lass dir eins gesagt sein: Verzaubern geht ins Geld^^



Aber mal sowas von /signed

Hab damals mit meinen ersten Char, den ich immer noch als Main hab, auch Verzauberungskunst und Schneiderei gelernt.
Nach verddammt langer Zeit und immens viel Gold - hab ich immer noch nicht Skill 300 erreicht und a man mit diesem beruf nicht sonderlich viel verdient, verlente ich den Beruf und wurde zum Kräuterkundler - wo ich den Skill an einem tag auf 375 gebracht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittlerweile mach ich an einem Tag soviel Gold wie ich nie und nimmer mit Verzaubern bekomm hätte.
Konnte mir in nur 2 Wochen das epic flugmount + reiten leisten und ich fing mit 58g an!


----------



## Summit (25. Juli 2007)

Kil schrieb:


> Aber mal sowas von /signed
> 
> Hab damals mit meinen ersten Char, den ich immer noch als Main hab, auch Verzauberungskunst und Schneiderei gelernt.
> Nach verddammt langer Zeit und immens viel Gold - hab ich immer noch nicht Skill 300 erreicht und a man mit diesem beruf nicht sonderlich viel verdient, verlente ich den Beruf und wurde zum Kräuterkundler - wo ich den Skill an einem tag auf 375 gebracht hab
> ...



Dann hoffe ich, dass ich das mit Bergbau ein wenig ausbalancieren kann, den Beruf hab ich dann gestern erlernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

